
What You Need To Know About Touchpads Before Buying Your Next Laptop - lakshmikandh
http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/touchpads-buying-laptop-technology-explained/
======
Luyt
The touchpad on the MacBook Air is the best I ever experienced: it approaches
the usuability found on the iPad. It even has a finish of a low-friction
plastic, in contrast with my old E520 laptop which seems to _resist_ my
fingers gliding over it.

